# P/L Dick Tracy



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the third time I've tried to get this right so please bear with me...
This is the P/L kit built OOB except for the chain between the posts which I've hollowed out. I built this kit years ago when it was first released.







/IMG]









Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like it'll only allow mw to put one pic on at a time!! That was the last of 3 pics I tried to post...
I'll try again...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...and again....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! I love the rust effects - perfect.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks John. I love doing rust. It's my favourite effect.

Chris.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That's the best looking rust effect I've ever seen. How did you pull that off??? Especally the bubbling rust edges on the paint. That is just awesome.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks bigdaddydaveh.
First I brush paint where I want the rust with Tamiya flat dull red mixed with some flour to make it lumpy. Once that's dry I use washes of brown,blue,red, and yellow and apply it so it mixes on the part in a random pattern. After the whole mess is fully dry I put dabs of masking fluid where I want the rust to appear. Once the rest of the painting's done I remove the masking with sticky tape then weather the whole thing to blend it together. It's easier than it sounds and is a nice effect. 

Chris.


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Wow! don't care if it's already been said, the weathering is excellent! 
Great job all around :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you VADER66. I don't have this kit anymore but I have another one unbuilt. It's on my list of things to do...

Chris.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Awesome job; I really love the rusted trash can!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Like everyone else, I'm astounded by the rust effects - you even made the non-rusted metal areas look utterly lifelike. If you hadn't explained the technique, I'd have sworn you'd substituted real metal parts for the dustbin and fenceposts. 

The other triumph is making the alleyway look faded and unhygienic. Most Dick Tracy built-ups, mine included, have made the alleyway look bright and cheerful, because they've followed the pop-art colours on the box artwork; some even make the garbage look nice and clean. 
But the alleyway on this kit, like all back alleys in cities everywhere, should surely be dirty, dank, greasy, and unhygienic, and your kit is the best yet.

Rust is good!!! (on model kits)


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Wow! Great Job!*

OUTSTANDING WORK CHRIS! :thumbsup: HEY MATE, I HOPE YOU AND FAMILY ARE SAFE DOWN UNDER CAUSE OF THE KILLER FIRES YOU BEEN HAVING THERE, BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR FELLOW COUNTRY MEN & WOMEN WHO LOST THERE LIVES I LIVED IN FLORIDA IN THE LATE 90'S AND THE WHOLE STATE WAS JUST ABOUT ON FIRE BACK THEN, TALK ABOUT A LIVING HELL EVERYWHERE WAS THICK SMOKE AND HEAT, MY MOM MOVED DOWN WITH ME, THEN MOVED BACK HOME TO PITTSBURGH IN 3 WEEKS CAUSE OF THE SMOKE AND HEAT! HOPE ALL IS WELL PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING..........LATER..........RHINO!!! :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not a model! Those are real rusty garbage cans. Chris has a shrink-ray! 

Excellent work!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is a seriously cool paint job Chris! :thumbsup: Further kudos on the rusting effects and thanks for sharing the technique!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Very very nice, great work! I love this kit, now I want to redo mine.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I really appreciate them.
I'm glad you all like the rust technique- I'd recommend you all try it. It's very easy to do and it's just a matter of experimenting 'til you find the effect you're after.

Chris.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Stunning work Chris! For a moment I thought I was staring at my old garbage can. Overall excellent paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Fantastic job, Chris. Will Blackbeard be resurrected any time soon? :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Gillmen, Zorro, and KJ.
Zorro, I really want to start work again on Blackbeard, but there's a guy over at the Clubhouse who's after castings of a few parts so I'm waiting to pick up some RTV so I can cast them for him. As soon as the molds are done I'll be powering into getting him finished. I've got Robin and the Phantom (ghost who walks) nearly done and I'll be posting them soon:thumbsup:.
I finished the Go-cart last week so I'll be posting that next I think.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> This is the third time I've tried to get this right so please bear with me...
> This is the P/L kit built OOB except for the chain between the posts which I've hollowed out. I built this kit years ago when it was first released.
> 
> 
> ...


 Chris this is pure Garbage!............... 
.........KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK:thumbsup:
Denis:wave:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto all the above! It's so realistic you don't even need to add wino urine to make it totally real - it's already there! (the realism, I mean) Cool work!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How dare you call it pure garbage!! It's obvious it's impure garbage!!
Thanks Denis. It was heaps of fun to do (IIRC:drunk and I actually got my other kit out last night and fondled the parts (yes folks, I'm a styrene pervert). It's tempting to start it, but I have to have some self control and finish the others before I start anything new.....

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

BTW, I've never had this kit; what scale is it?


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought Mr. Payne had the standard on finishing this kit! Sorry, John, Auroranut pushed the bar up. I'm glad I bought this kit, but I'll probably never attain the level of attentive detail you two have given it!

GREAT JOB!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> BTW, I've never had this kit; what scale is it?


I've got one and I believe it's 1/16 scale....of course after seeing Chris' work, I'm telling everyone I painted mine when I was twelve......or drunk....or both......
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Scott, but If I can do an OK job on this kit, anyone can!! I just hope the next one comes out just as nice....

Frankenstyrene, the Thomas Graham book lists the scale as 1/16.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> I've got one and I believe it's 1/12 scale....of course after seeing Chris' work, I'm telling everyone I painted mine when I was twelve......or drunk....or both......
> Mcdee


Sorry about beating your post Denis- we posted at the same time.
Drinking at age 12?!? You started late......

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> 1/16


Drat! Aurora going and putting the Bond kit, UNCLE and this in three different scales! I know I'm not the first to have the idea...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You can't always rely on the Aurora scales mate. Put the Moebius Invisible Man kit (which IS 1/8) next to the average "1/8" scale Aurora and tell me what you see....

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> You can't always rely on the Aurora scales mate. Put the Moebius Invisible Man kit (which IS 1/8) next to the average "1/8" scale Aurora and tell me what you see....
> 
> Chris.


I only have the bookshelf and table put together...Invisible Man's bigger, I'm guessing? In real life the'61 Frankenstein would be about 6'6, instead of well over 7', so I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> You can't always rely on the Aurora scales mate. Put the Moebius Invisible Man kit (which IS 1/8) next to the average "1/8" scale Aurora and tell me what you see....
> 
> Chris.


 
Or, another eye-opener, stand the four 1/8 Knights, Black, Blue, Silver and Red, next to each other, and what do you see?!!

Answer: a stairway (to Heaven?)


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is Fantastic work Sir! I have recently aquired this P/L kit through Mr. Duck Fink, and my original intention was to put it in with my collection of "to do in the Future " kits. However, after seeing the amazing work that you've done with this piece, I think I will bump this kit up to my "got to do soon" pile. It looks like a fun kit to do, and I will try out some of the tips you have provided as well. I can't even come close to the job you've done, but what the heck, it will be fun to give it a shot anyway.
Thanks for posting these pics, they are very inspirational !

Take care!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

My GOD!!! That trash can is simply unbelievable!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Like others have already stated, nicely done Chris! Just an excellent job on the kit, and the rust wow. I'm going to try your rust making steps on something I do at some point. I printed out the tips for future ref. :thumbsup:

Keep 'em coming!

Geoff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. All the feedback I've had from everyone is greatly appreciated.

Mike, you can't go wrong dealing with DuckFink!!:thumbsup: I've dealt with him too and he's a great guy.

CMM, I have the knights now (except the Gold Knight) so I'll have a look as soon as I can get around to building them. I think more than a few Aurora figures are "fit the box" scale. That doesn't stop them from being beautifully done kits though, as I know you know.

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with you 100% Chris, DuckFink is a great guy, and in fact, it was through his kind words of encouragement that I finally came to join HobbyTalk instead of just sitting on the side lines watching everyone else have all the fun. I always try to buy kits from him every time I have a few extra bucks to spend, and have promised to buy him out whenever I hit the Lottery, haha!! As most of you already know, he is really quite talented too. The mic stand he made to go with his Big Frankie, and Coffin Amp, simply blew me away! Awesome work, to say the least! I am really glad that I finally signed up though, otherwise I would never have had the chance to meet and talk with such fine, and talented people such as yourself, and all the other guys. I realize that I am still new here and haven't gotten to know everyone yet, but I feel like I belong here, and I hope to get to know everyone real soon.
HobbyTalk is a wonderful forum for hobbyists of all kinds to get together, talk, share ideas, and to learn from each other, and I am very proud to be a member of this fine community.

Model On!!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What everybody else has said, A-nut - plus, I liked the job you did on Tracy, too...

Mark McGee, you'd think it was a model of a garbage can with Dick Tracy in the background - !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments Mark.
Now I'm thinking of searching out that oversized oil filter they flew around in.  I was never really rapt in that kit, but it makes sense to have both models together.

Chris.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Great work!try to resize your pictures smaller so you can post more in the post


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:wave:Hi Kitzillastein...Great to have you aboard :thumbsup:Just watch out for those Australian guys..(Well you've seen his painting skills...ultimate TRASH) ...







/IMG]








Just Joking ...just joking...(Sheesh these guys from Jersey...) 
In all honesty everyone here are a pretty good bunch of guys and gals!! and Mike...Lots of room on this Block for more kids (Kids = anyone under 120 years old)
Hope to see some of your work posted Here :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks falcon49.
I'd love to be able to play around with the pics, but I'm computer illiterate and I'm having enough trouble even posting them!! My son puts them into my album for me, then I have to take it from there.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> :
> In all honesty everyone here are a pretty good bunch of guys and gals!! and Mike...Lots of room on this Block for more kids (Kids = anyone under 120 years old)
> 
> Mcdee


Hey Denis, have you checked the "age of Moebius modelers" thread lately? 
Jaeg's only 18!! I didn't realise they allowed children here!!

Chris.

(I'm gonna cop it for that remark....)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome detailing work!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome Kitzillastein!

Chris, have you seen that "rust all" paint they have on the market? It makes plastic parts look rusty. 

Still love the baking soda idea. Have to try it sometime.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen the Rustall system Trevor, but I have more fun and satisfaction with my own techniques. There's absolutely nothing wrong with using Rustall and it gives a nice realistic effect. I suppose it depends on whatever floats your boat...

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Never used it, so I don't have an opion. I'd love to try your system, but not sure what model to put it on.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I practised on old car bodies. I'd try bubbling rust, flaky rust, surface, etc, 'til I got the look I was after. The trick is to make it look as random as you can. The nicest looking rust I've done was on an old Citroen I did for a client (it's on my old "pirate Skeleton" thread). That was the biggest challenge I'd ever set myself!!
One you've got the hang of it, it becomes second nature. Try it- I know you'll like it....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gorgeous work, Chris! Dick Tracy has always been a favorite of mine, and it's wonderful to see him rendered in such loving detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James. Much appreciated mate.

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day Chris.

All I can say is... Struth but that is bonza mate... :woohoo: Seriously though that is just afantastic job. :thumbsup: I should try the rust thingy sometime on some of my old 40k vehicals.

You blokes do such great jobs on the figures kits.  I think I'll stick to my spaceships 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Alec.
I've seen the quality of your work firsthand mate and I'd love to see you do a figure. You'd brain 'em!!

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Auroranut, Mcdougal, Madcap Romanian, Duck Fink, I just want to say thanks to all of you for making me feel welcome here, I am truly honored! Thank you all!
I'm sorry I couldn't get back sooner to say thanks, but I've been a little busy the last couple of days, you see, my wife (AKA Kerribug on Hobbytalk), and I, just welcomed our very first Grandchild, a Big, Healthy, Baby Boy, into the world on Feb.13,2009. :woohoo:
So, as you can imagine, it's been a bit hectic over here for sure, but there just aren't enough words to express the Happiness I feel in my heart right now. So, I hope you will understand why I couldn't get back to you right away.

Well boys, we have a new future modeler amongst us, and have I got a lot of kits for him to get started on, hahaha!! Soon as he is old enough, the first kit pic I am going to show him is Chris's Dick Tracy, and tell him, "now Thats the way it Should look"!:thumbsup:
Thanks again guys!

Mike :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:thumbsup:My Grandson is turning 3 this June and He'll be opening a Gigantic Frankenstein for his Birthday:hat:
ALL THE BEST!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you! :thumbsup:

A Gigantic Frankenstein, Man, that's a great kit! Your Grandson is gonna love it! I got to get one of those and put it away while they are still around! And a War Machine too! Boy,this is gonna be GREAT!  

:woohoo:
Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Grandkids are GREAT...They are the best excuse under the Sun for buying all kinds of toys!!! ...and of course you have to get yourself one also...just to make sure the Model/Toy is safe....you understand
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your new grandson Mike!! All the best to your family with your new addition.
Your wife's Kerribug? I've looked at the Toys in the Attic site in my search for Auroras. Nothing yet but I'll keep checking in every now and then.
As for getting the kids into modelling, I can't recommend it highly enough! My son Scott (Dino84) won his first comp when he was 5, and had a strong interest in aircraft modelling. He took flying lessons a few years ago, so it goes to show how one interest can lead to bigger things....

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> ...you see, my wife (AKA Kerribug on Hobbytalk) and I just welcomed our very first Grandchild, a Big, Healthy, Baby Boy, into the world on Feb.13,2009:woohoo:


WOOHOO, indeed! Any kid who was born on *Friday the 13th *has simply got to expect to appear on these Boards someplace down the road. I can imagine it now: a twentysomething Kitzillastein II posts a thread, "What color should I use to paint the hull of the USS _Enterprise _1701-M?" And he'll get responses from all us old guys along the lines of:

"I'd like to tell ya, kid - but typin' makes the arthritis in muh fingers kick up."
"Yer still usin' a keyboard? How quaint!"
"Who you callin' 'quaint'"?
"I'm callin' _you _quaint, ya keyboard-poundin' old fool!"
"What was the question?"
"Hah?"

But for now, congratulation, Kitz'! :thumbsup:

Mark McGeezer


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

McDee... you are absolutely right, and I think it's safe to say that he/I/we will more than likely Have every toy and kit under the Sun, and absolutely, safety always comes first! :thumbsup:

Thanks again!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Chris, from all of us!

Yup! Kerribug is definately my better half, but the Toys in the Attic site is all her, and other than contributing kits and info, I pretty much stay behind the scenes with that. I'm always looking for more Aurora's for her, but as you know, there aren't too many real bargains where they are concerned, and since it isn't a full blown e-commerce site yet, we kinda take as it comes. I was really hopeing to change that if Aurora had actually gone back into business, but to date, I have never even gotten any response's to any of my email's to them, and so it goes!

Thanks again Chris! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> . I was really hopeing to change that if Aurora had actually gone back into business, but to date, I have never even gotten any response's to any of my email's to them, and so it goes!
> 
> Thanks again Chris!
> 
> Mike :wave:


Small world...Chris is an Aurora collector and so am I, I actually met Chris right here about a year ago on an Aurora Thread...one of many a year ago, yep everyone of them was locked down...Laffs-a-Plenty I tells ya...you should actually look back on the old Forums searching them out, easy to find, they have the Big Padlock on them, anyway this place Rocks and It's Great having you aboard :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you kindly Mark!

Hahahaha! I am just thankful that they didn't decide to name him "Jason" to coincide with new movie release, that just wouldn't be right!
As for the future.......hmmmmmm.....I forgot what I was gonna say dagnabbit!!

Best Regards Always!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Small world...Chris is an Aurora collector and so am I, I actually met Chris right here about a year ago on an Aurora Thread...one of many a year ago, yep everyone of them was locked down...Laffs-a-Plenty I tells ya...you should actually look back on the old Forums searching them out, easy to find, they have the Big Padlock on them, anyway this place Rocks and It's Great having you aboard :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I imagine that must have been a very Hot Topic here about a year ago McDee. It's really a very disappointing situation with them, and I often wonder why they bailed out. Thanks again for the Welcome Aboard, it's GREAT to be here with you guys! And I agree with you 100%, this place ROCKS!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> This is the third time I've tried to get this right so please bear with me...
> This is the P/L kit built OOB except for the chain between the posts which I've hollowed out. I built this kit years ago when it was first released.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I just have a quick question on the Polar lights Dick Tracy kit, is it the same scale as the original Aurora, or did P/L make it a little larger, like the Captain America?

Thanks!
Mike :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's apparently retooled exactly from an original kit. The only difference is the colour. The original's dark blue.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> I imagine that must have been a very Hot Topic here about a year ago McDee. It's really a very disappointing situation with them, and I often wonder why they bailed out. Thanks again for the Welcome Aboard, it's GREAT to be here with you guys! And I agree with you 100%, this place ROCKS!


There are 2 kits that escaped from A-corpse. They are the red and black Fokker Triplanes. Denis and I own the only copies known to exist....Denis has the black one, I have the red one....
If you look in Denis' photo album, there's pics of the black one. Look at the date on the box side....:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> ...a quick question on the Polar lights Dick Tracy kit, is it the same scale as the original Aurora, or did P/L make it a little larger, like the Captain America?


Kitz', although scale can be a relative thing, the *stated *numbers are: Aurora's original issue scale for the Marvel Comics heroes were 1/12, bumped up to 1/8 scale when Polar Lights reissued them. Dick Tracy was released as a 1/16 scale kit by both companies.

I said that scale can be relative, because if you compare The Aurora and Polar Lights, kits of the Wolf Man, it's clear that one is much larger than the other. Yet both were stated to be 1/8 scale - so either one model represented a larger lycanthrope than the other, or one's scale was a bit off. Nevertheless, they're both great kits.

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of the Aurora scales are off. Quite a few of their "1/8" kits scale out to 1/9-1/10 or thereabouts.

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the great info Mark and Chris. You have both been very helpful.
My reason for asking about the scale is that I had come across an original Tracy kit a while back ago at a flea market, it was missing the arms and can. Too many missing parts to salvage, but I considered using the P/L version to replace the missing parts and still end up with a mostly original Aurora. I was aware that P/L had changed the scales on many of their kits, but I didn't know about their Tracy kit, so I ended up not doing anything, and missed out. I once saw a conversion of a Tracy kit into a Green Hornet, and thought I might take a crack a something similar, but I would have to change out the gun hand, and I don't know if there are any aftermarket parts in the same scale to do this. Guess I'll have to eyeball it. That plan is still up in the air though as I have too many other things I want to get built right now.

Thanks again Mark and Chris, I appreciate all your help! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> There are 2 kits that escaped from A-corpse. They are the red and black Fokker Triplanes. Denis and I own the only copies known to exist....Denis has the black one, I have the red one....
> If you look in Denis' photo album, there's pics of the black one. Look at the date on the box side....:woohoo:
> 
> Chris.


HOLY SMOKE!! I did check out those photo's, awesome!:thumbsup: How in the world did you guys swing that? I was under the impression that absolutely nothing had been produced there! 

I'm jealous!:freak:

Mike :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If we told you...we'd have to kill you...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What he said.....

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> ...I would have to change out the gun hand, and I don't know if there are any aftermarket parts in the same scale to do this...


Kitz',

Dick Tracy being 1/16 scale (or 120mm, to the military figures builders) means that you can find lots of figures with handguns for your conversion. Here is page one of the 1/16 scale figures in Squadron's online catalog: http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?offset=0. Happy kitbashing!

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> HOLY SMOKE!! I did check out those photo's, awesome!:thumbsup: How in the world did you guys swing that? I was under the impression that absolutely nothing had been produced there!
> 
> I'm jealous!:freak:
> 
> Mike :wave:


Actually Mike, One day Chris PM'd me and asked what my favorite color was between Black and Red...I picked Black and about a week later this little beauty arrives in my mailbox...Cool or what...so it was Chris who aquired them....How??? ...Well that's up to him to say...I've already said too much...I dare not speak of the unspeakable... I don't want to end up like A corpse
Mcdee
PS...The rust job on the Dick Tracey kit still blows me away Chris!!!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very nice work! I love the rust effects!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Actually Mike, One day Chris PM'd me and asked what my favorite color was between Black and Red...I picked Black and about a week later this little beauty arrives in my mailbox...Cool or what...so it was Chris who aquired them....How??? ...Well that's up to him to say...I've already said too much...I dare not speak of the unspeakable... I don't want to end up like A corpse
> Mcdee
> PS...The rust job on the Dick Tracey kit still blows me away Chris!!!


Hahahahaha...stop...you guys are killin me....hahahahahaha 

But seriously, the rust job and everything else, this kit is a Masterpiece! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Denis, Chris PMd me, and me lips is sealed, or my fingers, or whatever you call it when you're typing! 

Thanks Kids! This place is a Blast!:woohoo:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Kitz',
> 
> Dick Tracy being 1/16 scale (or 120mm, to the military figures builders) means that you can find lots of figures with handguns for your conversion. Here is page one of the 1/16 scale figures in Squadron's online catalog: http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?offset=0. Happy kitbashing!
> 
> Mark McG.


Thanks Mark! :thumbsup:

I have bookemarked the sight, and will proceed to check out what kind of goodie's they have.

Thanks again!
Mike :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You're welcome, Kitz'. I found a German officer whose uniform, with a little work, can be altered to look like an ordinary suit, and he's holding a gun. He's supposed to be wearing a hat, so the top of his head is flat (just like Captain Action). If I leave the hat off, he'll have a flat top - get it?

The point of having the figure is, I never liked the unfinished back that all too frquently appeared on the vertical elements of Aurora figure kits. The back of the wall that supports Dick Tracy's fire escape makes for the possibilty of a neato diorama: I could add interior detail to match the features on the exterior. Then there'd be Flat Top, standing poised by the window, with a gun in his hand. In another second, Tracy will be off the fire escape and right in front of that window...

With the scenery and extra figure in place, I'll have not only covered over the back of the wall piece, but added some dramatic tension to the model. And I'll get to it right after I finish the dozen or so other projects I've got laying around. Help me, sombody.

Mark McGee, where did it all go so wrong - ?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> You're welcome, Kitz'. I found a German officer whose uniform, with a little work, can be altered to look like an ordinary suit, and he's holding a gun. He's supposed to be wearing a hat, so the top of his head is flat (just like Captain Action). If I leave the hat off, he'll have a flat top - get it?
> 
> The point of having the figure is, I never liked the unfinished back that all too frquently appeared on the vertical elements of Aurora figure kits. The back of the wall that supports Dick Tracy's fire escape makes for the possibilty of a neato diorama: I could add interior detail to match the features on the exterior. Then there'd be Flat Top, standing poised by the window, with a gun in his hand. In another second, Tracy will be off the fire escape and right in front of that window...
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
As you have very clearly demonstrated, with some imagintion and a little work, the possibilitie's for this kit seem endless. Your idea for adding Flat Top to the scene is excellent, to say the least, and I agree that it will also add some much needed dramatic tension and realism to this kit, well, as much as can be added to a comic strip charactor that is. I very much look forward to seeing the finished product one day. As for bashing this kit into a Green Hornet, your idea for adding Flat Top has opened up the possibility for me to maybe add Kato to this scene as well. However, I too, have quite a few other projects going, and unfortunately, I have spent more time buying kits rather than building them lately. So, I humbly invite you to slap me across da chops a couple a times to snap me out a dis disfunction! :freak: 

Great Ideas Mark!
Thanks! 
Mike:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kitz',

If a slap across da chops was permitted for every model that we have bought but probably would never put together, we'd have all:

A - Had our heads beaten clean off.
B - Pummeled our hands to mush in the process.
C - Brought the plastic model industry to a screeching halt.

On the other hand, I suppose the manual prothesis and jawbone reconstruction specialties in the medical world would get a big boost. Either way, I'm prepared to say, "overbuy and let overbuy" and leave our chops in peace.

Mark McGee, so many models, so little time...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Kitz...sorry to be late to the party....WELCOME to the BB and Congratulations!

Chris...are you kidding me? WOW what a great job!

And for the record...my favorite color is RED!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MMM, your favourite colour is RED?!? What a coincidence!! I happen to have a RED Fokker!! My favourite colour is green- with little presidents... hint hint....
Seriously though mate, thanks for the positive vibes on the Dick Tracy kit. I'm getting strongly tempted to build the one I have left.
Mark, if you're overwhelmed with those pesky Auroras that you have lying around gathering dust, I'm more than happy to take them off your hands....

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hey Kitz...sorry to be late to the party....WELCOME to the BB and Congratulations!
> 
> Chris...are you kidding me? WOW what a great job!
> 
> ...


Thank you much MMM, it's great being here with all you guys! :woohoo: And it's especially good to hear from a fellow Joiseyboy, being originally from there myself. :thumbsup:
Chris's Tracy kit is awesome isn't it? Best one I've ever seen, and it has inspired some great ideas too!

Thanks kindly for the welcome aboard, and the congrats., and again, it's great being here with you guys!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Kitz',
> 
> If a slap across da chops was permitted for every model that we have bought but probably would never put together, we'd have all:
> 
> ...


Agreed!:woohoo:
I don't think I can add any more to that, and besides, I just bought an Aurora Tarzan kit today, so I better quit while I'm ahead! Hahahaha :freak:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You snagged a _*TARZAN*??!?_ Why I oughta -










Moe McG.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Coitenly!* Nyuk,Nyuk,Nyuk !

Mike :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...Having too many Models is like having too much money....It just doesn't happen....I've got more kits than my (LHO) local hobby shop does 
...and I won't ever make them all, but I'm going to die trying ...all except that new (2007) Aurora Black Fokker.... that is one little Fokker that is going to remain MIB :thumbsup: :wave:
Hey Kitz you have to post pictures of your Tarzan kit when you 'get 'er done'
Those are the 'Rules' :hat:
Mcdee
BTW...I see Mark has given you the Nick name of 'Kitz' (actually a nick-nick name...nyuk,nyuk)...yeah he gave me the name Mcdee about a year ago, which I like a whole lot more than the nick-name my ex-wife gave me, which, oddly enough, was very similar sounding to ...'A-corps Fokker'...I don't know what it all means...but it makes for facinating reading...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, has anybody heard anything from A- corp recently? I would be extremely interested in any available info.....

Chris.:devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Tick...tick...tick...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

A-nut and mc(A-corp Fokker:devil: )dee,

I happened to idle over to the A-corp site the other day and _not a thing _has changed since 2007. You'll get far more from Tom Lowe's Round 2 site than you ever will from those other guys. So mcdee, hold on to your Fokker - it's bound to become a holy grail kit if it isn't one already!

Mark McG.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

BTW...I see Mark has given you the Nick name of 'Kitz' (actually a nick-nick name...nyuk,nyuk)...yeah he gave me the name Mcdee about a year ago, which I like a whole lot more than the nick-name my ex-wife gave me, which, oddly enough, was very similar sounding to ...'A-corps Fokker'...I don't know what it all means...but it makes for facinating reading...

McDee,
I'd be happy to post pictures of Tarzan, or any other kit I have, if I can ever find the time to actually get one done. Right now, I'm in the middle of a Geo Wolfman bust, and had also started preping a Horizon Frankenstein, but I might put that on the back burner to work on one of my Monarch Nosferatu's.
Dang it! Now I don't know What I want to do!:freak: Picking one is always the hardest part!

Yeah, I like "Kitz" too, it fits! Then "Kitz" it is!:woohoo:

Facinating indeed!:lol:

_Kitz_ :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> BTW, has anybody heard anything from A- corp recently? I would be extremely interested in any available info.....
> 
> Chris.:devil:


Attaboy Chris! Heh,Heh,Heh!!!:devil:

_Kitz_ :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> A-nut and mc(A-corp Fokker:devil: )dee,
> 
> I happened to idle over to the A-corp site the other day and _not a thing _has changed since 2007. You'll get far more from Tom Lowe's Round 2 site than you ever will from those other guys. So mcdee, hold on to your Fokker - it's bound to become a holy grail kit if it isn't one already!
> 
> Mark McG.


You got 'er Mark...I keep this baby with my MIB Auroras...in the Acrylic Protectors by Doc Syn...to me it's already priceless :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean about priceless Denis- mine's not worth anything either.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A couple of Rare kits...
Mcdee


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

This is simply the best Dick Tracy that I've seen. I have the PL kit, but it'll be difficult to build now because I'll have to compare it to this! Excellent work.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That is some excellent rust! Great work!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Rust In Peace....*

Have any of you guys seen these...?

Chris had this kit featured in Australias' Leading Scale Modeling Mag.:
ModelArt in issue #33 Oct.2006 A four page full color article...
When I first saw this I thought I was looking at an actual rusted out POS out in a field somewhere and not a 1/8 scale Heller Citroen 15 model
Chris' work is awesome, but I don't need to tell you guys...you've got eyes of your own:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...almost forgot...Hey Chris is it ok if I post your pictures?
You know... the Rusty car ones.....huh?....I think he said ok......
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries on posting my stuff Denis. I appreciate it actually!!:thumbsup:
If anyone her ever wants to use any of my pics anywhere, consider them public domain....
Thank you irocer and PF flyer for your compliments too. I've not been the best lately and the comments I get really give me a little lift.

Chris.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

this an awesome paint job that this kit does not deserve.

awesome job, truly inspirational


Travis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Travis. I appreciate it.

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hey that is the first thing I remember seeing of your's, A-nut. I remember you pointed out that you had some pics posted and I was drawn to this instantly. That is, hands down, THE best rusted out car diorama I have ever seen. This is definately a benchmark job, man. when it comes down to how-to paint rust PERFECTLY, you got it down. I am not just blowin' smoke up your butt here....that IS the coolest!

KITZ! KITZ IT IS!!!! If the Kitz Fitz then wear it! Hey definately post some pictures of those kits when you get some of them completed. You have a lot of cool stuff mentioned there.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Duck Fink said:


> KITZ! KITZ IT IS!!!! If the Kitz Fitz then wear it! Hey definately post some pictures of those kits when you get some of them completed. You have a lot of cool stuff mentioned there.


Hey Ducky,
Ya know, it feels like I just talked to you yesterday,heh,heh,heh! 
Yeah, I have a few things in the works, nothing completely finished yet, haven't had the time, but I will be sure to post pics when I can. 
I've been fascinated by A-Nut's spectacular rust work, and I'm hoping to learn how to do this myself as there are so many kit's this can be applied to, for instance, the support legs under the Bride of Frankenstein's slab, door hinge's on base kits, coffin's etc. You get the idea. This is simply a fantastic effect!
Plus, Mark McGovern has put forth some great idea's for kitbashing a Dick Tracy kit, and I really look forward to seeing his (with Flat Top) when it's done.
This place is just full of great information, technique's, and talent, ya can't help but learn something here! :thumbsup:
Like McDee said, " this place ROCKS"! :woohoo:

Thanks again for turning me on to this place DF, it's GREAT! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

It is good to see your enthusiasm over here KITZ. Yep...there is a lot of great tips you can pick up over here for sure. There are a lot of great people over here with a lot of great ideas and they don't mind sharing them. I do my best to help out with input whenever I can. As I said before, that is a great rusty paintjob that A-nut whipped up.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Duck Fink said:


> It is good to see your enthusiasm over here KITZ. Yep...there is a lot of great tips you can pick up over here for sure. There are a lot of great people over here with a lot of great ideas and they don't mind sharing them. I do my best to help out with input whenever I can. As I said before, that is a great rusty paintjob that A-nut whipped up.


Thanks DF! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------

